# Original Gel or AGM?



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

Had the annual habitation check today which reveals that one of my leisure batteries is kaput. Since this is original equipment and it's a 2004 van I guess I was expecting something of the sort. I currently have 2 80aH non-venting gel batteries hooked up to a Sterling B2B charger. We wild camp a fair bit so battery power is important. I'd like to get it right.
My questions are these:
1. Should I replace both at the same time? This seems to be the general opinion but I wondered what the collective wisdom of the MHF users is.
2. Also, replace with same of something more? A recent post mentioned AGM (absorbent glass mat) batteries by Lifeline but, in the current mortgage-free environment, these may be out of reach since they seem to be vastly expensive. Are they worth the money?
3. Are there any pitfalls involved in changing them myself or should I rely on someone who knows what their doing?
Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I would certainly replace them both, but I can't answer your other questions and I'll be interested as you to see what comes up


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In your situation I would replace them with the largest pair of cheap 12V flooded lead acid leisure batteries that will fit, and add a battery monitor (NASA is the cheapest, though personally I prefer Victron gear) set to alarm at 50% discharge.

Put your B2B on the most aggressive charging, and check fluid levels every few months.

I hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

ratporchrico said:


> Had the annual habitation check today which reveals that one of my leisure batteries is kaput. Since this is original equipment and it's a 2004 van I guess I was expecting something of the sort. I currently have 2 80aH non-venting gel batteries hooked up to a Sterling B2B charger. We wild camp a fair bit so battery power is important. I'd like to get it right.
> My questions are these:
> 1. Should I replace both at the same time? This seems to be the general opinion but I wondered what the collective wisdom of the MHF users is.
> 2. Also, replace with same of something more? A recent post mentioned AGM (absorbent glass mat) batteries by Lifeline but, in the current mortgage-free environment, these may be out of reach since they seem to be vastly expensive. Are they worth the money?
> ...


Hi
I didnt know you could use gels with the B2B charger.

Paul.


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave but the James Cook has a battery compartment in the habitation area that is not vented hence, I guess, the necessity for a non-venting type battery.

Coppo - The B2B has a switched setting for gel batteries. 

Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sealed batteries still need to be vented for safety if the charger malfunctions. 

My batteries are under my seat and are vented simply by passing a piece of Halfords windscreen washer tube from the battery vent hole through a small hole drilled in the floor. Use a grommet or glue gun.

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Ratporchrico.

I,ve sent you a PM.

pAUL.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi... well I've replaced mine with AGM batteries at around £208.00 each, its realey up to you, i feel its worth the investment, that are a lot more forgiving and act in the same way as the standard lead acid batteries... but they are enclosed and safe to use in an unventlated place, you can also mount them in any direction as well... there's various topics on these batteries... 

Always replace the batteries at the same time as the other battery will be due to fail sooner than later.... and the chargeing requirements are the same as ordenary lead acid batteries... unlike the gel batteries so its the best of both worlds.... hope that helps Regards Clive


----------

